# Afaw estuary mk2 11ft



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Selling a used 30-100gram mk2 dual rung estuary 11ftin good condition other than some scrapes on the x flock and some red glue on the tip from the previous owner. Middle of reel seat is about 27" Asking $200 shipped $175 picked up. Can text pics


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Please close nla


----------

